# Out of state?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

So who's thinking of heading out of state and where you heading?


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Seriously thinkin about goin to northern Michigan to fish! I have been watching the forcast and fishing reports and houghton, higgins, Wixom or Hubbard look promising. I know Tip up town starts in a few weeks so I wouldn't mind heading up before the party starts and the fish scatter.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

kneedeep said:


> Seriously thinkin about goin to northern Michigan to fish! I have been watching the forcast and fishing reports and houghton, higgins, Wixom or Hubbard look promising. I know Tip up town starts in a few weeks so I wouldn't mind heading up before the party starts and the fish scatter.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2014)

Lake of the woods 24 to to 28 jan.i


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Green Bay Wisconsin has more than 11 inches


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Deep Creek lake possibly. Gone the past couple years. Lots of jumbo perch, walleye, pike and pickerel.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've been talking with my buddy abou this too...where's the closest place to go?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ballast if I remember correctly Houghton Lake Mi. is 5.5 hours from Akron. Has perch, walleyes, LMB, pike and gills. Tip Up Town is held there 20-21 and 27-28 of this month. It is really a big lake so transportation is helpful.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Roscommon County Lunkers! John Dunn from Prudenville thought he was a lock to win this week's Lyman's Big Pike Contest with his 37 1/2', 14lb northern out of Higgins Lake (ice is only about 2" thick). John was in 12' fow using spot-tailed shiners under a tip-up...then along came Zack Zuback from McBain with a 40", 14lb 7oz monster out of Houghton Lake. Zack was using a sucker minnow on a tip-up. Nice haul, guys!


----------



## nate gsi (Oct 18, 2011)

Thought I would share a story about Houghton lake. Went on a snowmobile trip up there when I was younger. I was just getting started ice fishing and I think the old man at the bait shop could tell. Anyways he told me to find the longest stick I could on shore and walk 200 paces from shore then drill a hole. Use the stick to hit the bottom. Work your way back towards shore until you find gravel then set up. I did just as he said...Tied on the Williams wobbler he gave me and put 3 minnow heads on it caught 6 really nice eyes in about 45 min right at dark on that transition. Fed the whole crew that night and never did see what the trails looked like.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My dad and I will be at Fletchers pond, Higgins or Houghton at the end of the month right before tip up town


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Going to Lake Winnebago January 21-26


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I got my porch pass confirmed and i'm heading most likely to Wisconsin the 20th to 23rd. Now just need to figure out where.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pete call me after 5. I got a good spot or two for you to check out


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Any word on where we can get out this weekend. Ive got sat&sun off work. So let me know


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ballast said:


> Any word on where we can get out this weekend. Ive got sat&sun off work. So let me know


I'd be extra careful. I'm sure some will be out but if you ask me, after the rain, warm temps and WIND we've had, you couldn't pay me to get on that ice this weekend. Best to hold tight and wait for the next vortex to hit. We still have all of February and historically, that's when we normally get in most of the ice time


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably heading up to Lake St Clair for a day this weekend on the Canadian side. Did not warm up much or not much rain up there. Still good ice for walkers. Mostly where I ice fish anymore anyhow, as enjoy catching perch.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

With the amount of rain we got out here in suffield with 50 degree temps .....the ice is crap. I had a river in the field this morning with 2 feet of standing water


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Michigan trip?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Lake Mitchell has 9-11 inches according to Ice Shanty reports. St. Clair had decent ice near shore but haven't seen any reports since the rain.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like they are catching perch on the Canadian side out of St Lukes and Mitchells Bay. 



Evinrude58 said:


> Lake Mitchell has 9-11 inches according to Ice Shanty reports. St. Clair had decent ice near shore but haven't seen any reports since the rain.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> Lake Mitchell has 9-11 inches according to Ice Shanty reports. St. Clair had decent ice near shore but haven't seen any reports since the rain.


Lake Mitchell is awesome, we stayed at Pilgrams Village and you can go on the ice from your cabin or motel room, no need to load your stuff when your done fishing. We just left our shanty in front of the cabin. The lobby is the bait shop, they sell fishing licenses and ORV stickers too. Cadillac Lake is just across the street. Definitely going back in February.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Decoy hound said:


> Lake Mitchell is awesome, we stayed at Pilgrams Village and you can go on the ice from your cabin or motel room, no need to load your stuff when your done fishing. We just left our shanty in front of the cabin. The lobby is the bait shop, they sell fishing licenses and ORV stickers too. Cadillac Lake is just across the street. Definitely going back in February.


I wanna go! Bad!!!!!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Im leaving at 1a.m. ^^^^ thanks Bob!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Lets go next weekend...


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

"chillin" said:


> Im leaving at 1a.m. ^^^^ thanks Bob!


No problem Dusty, good luck!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I talked to guys on Facebook from Houghton lake. They said 10 plus inches of ice.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Fished St Lukes on the Canadian side of Lake St Clair. Fishing was steady all day with a lot of sorting the perch. Brought home 41 keepers. Also, caught one walleye or in Canada as they call it Pickeral. Let that one go. Was a great day to be on the water. Probably about 100 plus people out.

Walked out about 1.3 miles and fished in about 15 foot of water. Ice was about 8 inches.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

DBV said:


> .........Was a great day to be on the water. Probably about 100 plus people out.
> 
> Walked out about 1.3 miles and fished in about 15 foot of water. Ice was about 8 inches.




.......sounds like heaven at the moment.......................


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Good times.


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

"chillin" said:


> Good times.


So how do you like the lake?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

It is, might go back up tomorrow for one more try before the warm spell. That is a fun lake to ice fish.



AtticaFish said:


> .......sounds like heaven at the moment.......................


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Its nice up here. We caught gills ,crappie,bass,pike,bullhead. Bite was slow but had a good time.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad others are getting some fishing in. Cancelled my trip. Going to rain the two days I would be there.


----------

